
Parts of New Orleans Are Flooded. Worse Is on the Way - smacktoward
https://slate.com/business/2019/07/new-orleans-is-flooded-in-some-neighborhoods-and-a-storm-surge-is-coming.html
======
leemailll
New Orleans is always under the danger of flood, and it basically depends on
pumps out to Lake Pontchartrain to survive. This map
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Orleans#/media/File:New_Or...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Orleans#/media/File:New_Orleans_Levee_System.svg))
Wikipedia shows how danger the situation is.

